# my new lgd/puppy



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

got my new puppy today 6 weeks old today now to introduce her to the goats. any ideas for name?


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

AWWWWWW she is just so sweet!! We have 2 Maremmas a boy Vinnie and a girl Lulu,they are worth their weight in gold,Teejae


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh man how do you resist squishing the stuffin out of her!?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just too cute! You just want to smoosh that face!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

What a sweetie pie! I love her


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

See is adorable!! What kinda of attitude/personality does she have? 

For a snuggle sweetie pie I like names that end in IE. Like Sophie or Annie.

For a girl with spunk/attitude, I like names like Storm and Thunder. 

For a miss know it all diva, I like names like Missy or Cissy. 

Hope this helps


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Sheba? Sasha?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

ohmygosh what a sweetie! It must be so hard not to bring her in bed and cuddle  I like the idea of Missy.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

If she were mine (knowing she is an LGD), I'ld call her "Blizzard"!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I like Jen's suggestions! The Queen of Sheba! She looks like a queen


----------

